# Steampunk (RP) SFW



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 1, 2017)

basic Steampunk Roleplay, no bossing others around, the usual set of rules. 

do whatever you feel like, just keep it PG.


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 2, 2017)

"Hello," I say, stepping up to the helm, "I've been given orders to relieve you of your duty."
The man nods softly to me and turns to leave.  "Oh, and one more thing," I paused to fix my coat collars, "you've also been dismissed from service."  I turned and grinned as I shot him in the stomach.  He fell to his knees grasping at his bleeding abdomen.
"You won't get away with this, the captain's heard the shot by now."
"What captain?"
He looks up puzzled.
"I shot the captain," I said casually blowing the smoke from my pistol, "and the crew.  The ships mine, and soon the republic as well."  I spun the weapon around my finger and jammed it in the holster before straightening my coat.  People swoon when I do that, makes me look like a badass.
I whistled to some old tunes as I grasped the wheel in both hands, loving the feel of the worn wood knobs.  Damn it felt good to be back in control.


----------



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 2, 2017)

Earlier that day, in a small quiet part of the town, I was hard at work, trying to figure out what I had found that morning
"Hm, what does this contraption do?" I wondered aloud, "I've never seen anything like this."
Then a strange man entered shop, looking around. the man, dressed in a coat and top hat, had a pistol hanging by his side.
"Hello, how may I help you today?" I say, greeting my new guest with kindness. "My name is Vern by the way, what's yours?"


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 3, 2017)

The shop keeper extended his hand towards me, but quickly retracted it as I made no move to shake.  I stared at him for a moment, he was...dusty...like he had stood in one place for a long time.  The obvious lack of recent news or political paraphernalia led me to believe that he had no love of the government.  And who would, after all they've done?
The man made a second move to introduce himself.  "Yes, Vern," I said, "I noticed your name on the sign outside.  I don't need to be told multiple times."
He quieted down uncomfortably, before asking me what I was looking for.
"Oh the usual," I told him, "things that explode, and cheese sandwiches."  He nodded back, mildly confused, "I also would like some spare revolver cylinders," I added.
"We don't carry explosives, or food items, but I might be able to manage the gun parts."
"Thank you."  He went into the back room leaving me alone to walk about the shop.  It was mostly junk.  Quite a lot of it, especially old pieces from years past.  A small stack of books caught my eye, so I picked up the one on top of the pile.
"I don't think I caught your name."
I jammed the book in my pocket and turned, "oh, I'm....uh....James."
Vern placed a large box on the counter and beckoned to me.  "What kind of gun do you have?"
"I'm looking for something to fit a .44 colt."
"Colt?  I don't believe that's a government verified maker.  If you would like, I can look through the records and see what I can find."
"Oh, don't bother.  You won't find anything there.  It's an old maker.  Long forgotten by now...can you sell me anything useful?"
He seemed to ignore the last comment as he asked about the gun.  "How old is it?"
"It was made before the collapse of the republic."
"The government doesn't allow any relics of the past," he stated casually.
"Why do you love the government?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2017)

(heyyo, can I join ? what's the current scene ?)


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 3, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (heyyo, can I join ? what's the current scene ?)


(Nothing official is going on yet, just read up.  Can't think of a reason you couldn't join.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2017)

Austin Silver said:


> (Nothing official is going on yet, just read up.  Can't think of a reason you couldn't join.)


(I tried reading it through, but... I can't get a clear context of what's going on. Mind giving me a brief summary, please ?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2017)

(I just noticed that you... take control of Vern's character ? Like, in @Vern-the-Fox 's post, he only stopped at this question.)


Vern-the-Fox said:


> "My name is Vern by the way, what's yours?"



(However, in yours, I noticed that you kinda continued from there.)


Austin Silver said:


> He quieted down uncomfortably, before asking me what I was looking for.
> "Oh the usual," I told him, "things that explode, and cheese sandwiches." He nodded back, mildly confused, "I also would like some spare revolver cylinders," I added.
> "We don't carry explosives, or food items, but I might be able to manage the gun parts."
> ...



(And vice versa, too. Are you actually taking control of each other's characters, or am I missing something ?)


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 3, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I just noticed that you... take control of Vern's character ? Like, in @Vern-the-Fox 's post, he only stopped at this question.)
> 
> 
> (However, in yours, I noticed that you kinda continued from there.)
> ...


(I don't know what's going on either.  Just sort of doing whatever and seeing where it goes.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2017)

Austin Silver said:


> (I don't know what's going on either.  Just sort of doing whatever and seeing where it goes.)


(Huh... alright then. I kinda wanted to suggest a casual / slice-of-life idea, if you don't mind. Just hanging around my cafe and doing whatever you want.)


----------



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 3, 2017)

(Jin-Lust-4-Sin go on ahead with that story, i don't mind. scene-changes are fun to have.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2017)

Vern-the-Fox said:


> (Jin-Lust-4-Sin go on ahead with that story, i don't mind. scene-changes are fun to have.)


(Here it comes. I can try to make it relevant to your current anti-government theme atm ; all I ask is don't take control of my sona, please.)

----------

The small cafe situates at a corner of the street quiet street. It's around afternoon, no customers are in at the moment. A minotaur with a milky-white fur coat can be seen sitting at a table and resting his head on his crossed arms, obviously sleeping, while still letting the shop open.
The cafe is pretty simple : only some bamboo-made chairs and tables, a few boxes of tissues, and some menus. On the wall hangs a few still pictures of landscapes.


----------



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 4, 2017)

Then a fox with royal purple fur and a leather vest walks in and waits to get a drink. the fox is noticeably armed with something that can only be described as a marksman's rifle slung across his back.
"Hello" He calls, "Is anyone there?"
Seeing no one, the fox then looks around at the pictures, admiring their beauty.


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

(could i join in? im bored aha)


----------



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 4, 2017)

(go ahead, i don't mind)


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

A feline walks into the store, seeing a wolf with a gun chatting with the shop owner.
he looks a little nervous, i think to myself, browsing the cold dusty shelves
I walk over towards you both, and i ask the shop owner ''Hey, do you have any knife sharpeners?''
i pull my knife out of my pocket, letting you examine it


----------



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 4, 2017)

(who did you give the knife too?)


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

(you, your the shop owner)


----------



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 4, 2017)

(no @Jin-Lust-4-Sin is, i'm the fox.)


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

(im talking about the first part, where he went in to get some gun parts)


----------



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 4, 2017)

(oh, sorry. i got confused.)

"Yes, I do. One moment please." I say, talking to the feline that stands at my desk, brandishing a high quality Tanto knife. 
as I go to sharpen the blade, I realize that I forgot to ask if they wanted anything else. So I walk back to my desk and ask for their name.
"So do you want anything, such as matinence or cleaning?"


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

''yes please, could you try to remove the rust?''
i stare at the wolf and see him looking at the books near the door


----------



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 4, 2017)

"Will do." I say as I turn to sharpen the blade.


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

I lean against the counter, waiting patiently


----------



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 4, 2017)

As I cleaned the knife, I began to notice an insignia on the blade. I walked over to the counter and gave the finished blade to the customer
"Here you go, by the way, what's the insignia in the blade for?" I question, awiting a reply.


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

''none of your business...'' i say narrowing my eyes
''thank you for cleaning and sharpening the knife''
i walk out of the store, coming back in and saying a few words
''Dont do research on that insignia, youll regret it''


----------



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 4, 2017)

"ok, sorry if I upset you" I say as the feline swiftly escapes out my front door.


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

i walk down the street with my hood on into an alleyway and hop down a trap door under a dumpster
''Hey, i was sharpening my knife at a supply store, and the owner saw the insignia''
''Damn it! if he tells anyone about it we are going to get busted!''
''What are we going to do?'' I ask, scrunching up my nose
He points at one of our members ''You, spy on him. Make sure he doesnt tell anyone.''
''Okay'' He climbs up the ladder and goes towards the store


----------



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 4, 2017)

returning to my mechanichal arm, I tightened the bolts around the actuator manifold and tone the pistons down. 
"Thank god for my clockwork instructor for teaching me what I know, or else I would not have this arm." I muttered to myself as I finish, testing my new improvements.
"Seems to be fine."


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

He opens the door and leans against the counter, looking through a crack in the door, trying to see what your doing


----------



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 4, 2017)

just as I finished, I hear the door open. rushing to clean up my workbench, I press a button on the thing I found earlier. the thing, presumably from a different place, opened up to show me a complex series of cogs, gears, and momentum wheels, all working in such a way that didn't seem possible by what I knew. going over the machine, I notice a small lever, to which I fliped exitedly, eager to see what happens next.


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

he sees it all, and walks out the door, just as your coming back out of the room
''What happened?''
''He seems to have invented some sort of contraption, we need to find out what it is''
I narrow my eyes ''I could do that''
''Go then''


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2017)

(I'm at a loss now ; what's going on ?)


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 4, 2017)

I sat in the shop watching the business ebb and flow.  A few curious people popped in here and there, a member of an underground society, some troublemakers, but for the most part just usual boring people.  People not bothered by politics, or uprisings, just simple-minded folk.  Then there were the other two, obviously up to no good.  Staring at the storekeeper and watching everything he did.  Out of curiosity, I approached him before I left.
"What are you spying on him for?"
"Mind your own business."
"You are obviously beyond just the casual customer."
"What does it matter to you?"
"I need that man." I told him.
"What if I did as well?"
I met his bold remark with a smile before shooting him on the spot.  The intruder fell to the wooden floor in a puddle of blood.  I turned around to see Vern staring at me wide eyed.
"Sorry," I told him, "he...uh...smelled funny.  Was probably spreading disease or something."


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

I run away from the store and back down the alleyway, your eyes following me
''O- One of our members''
''What?''
''Hes been shot.''
''WHAT? who shot him??''
''A rogue, i think he saw me running down the alley''
''Oh no''


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I'm at a loss now ; what's going on ?)


(youll come into the story later)


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 4, 2017)

I caught a swift motion out of the corner of my eye.  Bidding Vern hasty apologies for the mess I left at his store, I headed out as fast as I could.
The dude was swift.  His body melded over obstacles like a river.  I could use someone like him, had he not gotten in the way.  I followed him close behind as he ducked behind a building, and there in the alley way, I noticed who he was talking to.  My hands instinctively reached for my gun.
"You." I spat, with as much malice as I could muster up.


----------



## Furrie (Sep 4, 2017)

I put my hands up as you aim the gun at my head
''Hey... w- we can negotiate''
I take my knife out of my pocket and place it on the ground


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 4, 2017)

"Negotiate, huh?"  I smiled, and returned the gun to its holster.  Grabbing the other by the neck, I pinned him against the wall.  "If you want your brains to stay inside your head, you'll need to tell me three things.  First, where the hell can I find a cheese sandwich, second, who do you work for, and finally, suck my...." I paused and backed away from him, brushing off his coat.  "Sorry, that's not where I meant to take things....yeah, just those two things."


----------



## Furrie (Sep 5, 2017)

He chuckles nervously
''Theres a small cafe on the corner near the store where you shot one of our members, they sell them''
''I am the leader, everyone here works for me.''


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 5, 2017)

"Fantastic."  I rubbed my eyes, then shot him in the foot.  "Guess what.  You work for me now."


----------



## Furrie (Sep 5, 2017)

''Holy crap! why did you do that!?''
I climb down the ladder to get some bandages and begin treating his foot
''What do you want us to do? why are you after us?''


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2017)

The minotaur enters the scene, looking rather pissed. When he catches the sight of @Austin Silver , he growls in anger :

- Hey, you there ! What the hell was that about, shooting people in my cafe like that !?

He then glances at the other, wounded and on the floor, and sort of mistakes him to be assaulting innocent people. His anger gets slightly worse.

- The heck just happened here ?


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 5, 2017)

"Who do we have here?" I mused as he saw the Minotaur.  "Yet another one who claims to hold control over the organization.  What is this?  Criminal democracy?  A parliament of the bad?"
He was surrounded now, but that only seemed to fuel his excitement.  I enjoyed hearing the odds, and i always won.  "I could kill you all in a moments notice, in fact, it would probably be one of the easier things I've had to deal with.  If you all wanna keep your heads, then understand this:  y'all work for me now.  You do as I say, when I say it."  The others all stated angrily, one of them spoke up.
"What makes you think I'll work for you?"  He spat.
"No?  Your decision pall."  I shot him in the head.  "Now if you'll excuse me, I'm hungry."  I walked away from the remaining, and entered the small cafe.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2017)

The minotaur grinds his teeth in pure anger at how Austin just mercilessly kills someone for not obeying his authority. Rage boils inside makes him unable to stop shaking.


Austin Silver said:


> "Now if you'll excuse me, I'm hungry."


Extremely pissed now, the minotaur grabs Austin's neck and throws him down, then violently stomps on his gun-holding hand, and kicks the gun away.

- I'm not having none of your shit no more, bitch !

Then, without giving Austin a second to respond, the minotaur starts stomping on his stomach. His hooves, ivory-yellow in color, are almost as hard as rock itself.

- Eat, this, asshole !


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 5, 2017)

The pain in my abdomen causes me to curl up, temporarily inhibiting my ability to think.  The larger creature continued with his beating, I was bleeding openly by then.
A few moments later I was able to struggle to my feet and look him in the eye.  Something told me not to take on a someone bigger than me, but I had no choice.  They were a band of criminals, unable to listen to reason, violence being their only language.  If it was violence they were after, it would be violence they would get.
He came after me with balled fists, I took the first two hits, then grabbed his arm on the third and threw him over my shoulder.  It wasn't all that surprising when he got back up and came after me again.  I caught his blow and shaped his arm.  He kept coming, so I picked up my gun and pointed it at him.
"You are in my way," I explained, "don't think I don't know about the little deals the republic makes with lowlives like you.  Burning people's homes because they don't pay taxes, killing families.  All the dirty work.  If I kill one of your guys, it's because he deserves to die."  I turn around, people are staring.


----------



## Furrie (Sep 5, 2017)

I hear all of the noise and run out of the alleyway and into the cafe, a small crowd gathered around the entrance.
''What the hell happened?'' I say, staring at your abdomen, blood everywhere
I take your gun and drag you back to the alleyway and down the ladder as the police start coming


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 5, 2017)

I wake up on the floor of a dimly light room.  Must've passed out, though I don't know how or why.  Then I notice the friend of the dude I shot in the foot, pointing my own gun at me.  
"Aw shit."
"Aw shits right," he tells me.
"Look, I'm not after you guys alright?"


----------



## Furrie (Sep 5, 2017)

''Then why did you shoot my friend in the foot and try to make us do all your work?'' I point to my friend, sitting in the corner


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 5, 2017)

"It's people like you who killed my family," I spat, "payed by the government to torment those who can't pay taxes."
He lowered the gun.
"If I didn't need your help," I continued, "I'd have killed you all...though I really wouldn't want to.  Also, I'm sorry for shooting your buddy in the foot...I guess that went a bit far."  I smiled meakly at him.  "You can try and kill me now, but I'm not going down without taking the government with me."


----------



## Furrie (Sep 5, 2017)

''We don't get payed. we get forced.'' I look down, my ears drooping a little bit.
''We're against the government, but they make us do things for them anyway. we hate them, but we cant stop them.'' The guy in the corner said.
''If people like us killed your family, i assume you hate the government as well?''


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2017)

Austin Silver said:


> He came after me with balled fists, I took the first two hits, then grabbed his arm on the third and threw him over my shoulder. It wasn't all that surprising when he got back up and came after me again. I caught his blow and shaped his arm. He kept coming, so I picked up my gun and pointed it at him.


(I quit. You just keep taking control of my character's actions.)


----------



## Furrie (Sep 5, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I quit. You just keep taking control of my character's actions.)


(why you quit?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2017)

Furrie said:


> (why you quit?)


(Because he keeps taking control of my actions, that's what. I attack him, but that's all. He hit me back, but also added in that I kept coming at him.)


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 5, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Because he keeps taking control of my actions, that's what. I attack him, but that's all. He hit me back, but also added in that I kept coming at him.)



(Rather then quitting, might I suggest working it out first??  I mean, if there is something I'm doing that you dislike, I'll have no way of knowing unless you tell me.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2017)

Austin Silver said:


> (Rather then quitting, might I suggest working it out first??  I mean, if there is something I'm doing that you dislike, I'll have no way of knowing unless you tell me.)


(Sorry, that was rough, my bad ; wasn't feeling good when I replied. But, yeah, don't take control of anyone's character (including mine) in your post, alright ? It's not about who likes or dislikes it, it's the basic rule in a RP. I've seen you doing it rather too often within this RP, such as leading actions of other people's characters, but I didn't wanna disrupt the whole RP and call you out for it every single time.)


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 5, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Sorry, that was rough, my bad ; wasn't feeling good when I replied. But, yeah, don't take control of anyone's character (including mine) in your post, alright ? It's not about who likes or dislikes it, it's the basic rule in a RP. I've seen you doing it rather too often within this RP, such as leading actions of other people's characters, but I didn't wanna disrupt the whole RP and call you out for it every single time.)


(Okay, cool.  Thanks for the heads up.  Not really too aware of all the rules and stuff.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2017)

Austin Silver said:


> (Okay, cool.  Thanks for the heads up.  Not really too aware of all the rules and stuff.)


(Also, we don't RP in first person. It should always be third person instead.)


Spoiler: Don't



The pain in my abdomen causes me to curl up, temporarily inhibiting my ability to think. The larger creature continued with his beating, I was bleeding openly by then.





Spoiler: Do



The pain in Austin's abdomen causes him to curl up, temporarily inhibiting his ability to think. The larger creature continued with his beating. He was bleeding openly by then.


----------

